# Any collector interest in these?



## bisley (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been holding onto these for quite some time, I received them
from an uncle who was big into photography and he's left me this after
he passed some years back. Part of a huge collection he owned.
Anyway what I have are completely as new mint condition as they are 
unused and still in the original boxes. Complete with all documents.

I have a Nikon F2A 25 year Anniversary Photomic model ( body only).
Camera has 25 Anniversary plate mounted on the front right side. 
Marked on the bottom with serial number 25-XXXX. It has a white 
plastic cover where the lens mounts and a plastic piece that protects
the bottom of the camera. Also has the original owner's manual. 
Comes in a silver box marked Limited Edition and is still enclosed 
in styrofoam in a plastic bag. Says Made In Japan on box. 
Box has a matching number written on inside flap.

The other piece I have is a lot nicer, imho. It also is as new in 
unused and mint condition. It is a Leica M4 50 year Anniversary.
Camera has 50 Jahre with a white crest on the front. Matching
numbers on camera and box although camera has a different
separate number with a letter on the back. Box has a label that
states component part made in Germany, camera assembled in
Canada. Has owner's manual and an envelope with a registry card
inside with matching number. Stamped in red with the same 50 
year crest that is on the camera. Serial # 141XXXX.

The last piece I have is a Black lens marked Summicron 1:2/50.
Comes with a lens hood and black snap on lens cap. Encased in
a clear plastic bubble with a screw on black bottom. Has a registry
card with matching number and original box also with same number.
Made in Germany. Lens is unblemished and in mint condition.

I've searched a little online and I realize these are special pieces.
Haven't seen another NikonF2A Anniversary out there. I have seen
the Leica but not complete with all documents or unused and mint.
I don't believe these would be used as it would hurt any collector
value. Any information regarding these items greatly appreciated.
Thanks for taking the time to have a look. Please let me know
what you all think. Thanks again!


----------



## compur (Jan 1, 2011)

There is a "Buy & Sell" section here for posting items for sale.


----------



## bisley (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm well aware of the Buy and Sell forum here although there was never any
mention of anything for sale. Just looking for any info on value, collector interest
etc. However, thank you for your input.


----------



## bisley (Jan 22, 2011)

M4 Anniversary moved to BST forum. Thanks all!


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a brand new/in-box f2a 25th anniversary that sold on ebay for $1500!

Nikon F2A 25th Anniversary/NEW/Factory Pack/All Papers - eBay (item 360336227288 end time Jan-21-11 07:51:19 PST)

I'm not sure what that makes yours worth, but I wouldn't take less then $750 for it.

There's a leica m4 50th anniversary that's not been selling on ebay for $4000, so it's worth something less then that.  The regular m4 usually sells for around $1500, my guess is that yours is worth around $2500.


----------

